# Coffin Keezer Assistance



## Gilbo (26/10/19)

Hey everybody, 

I'm looking at building a coffin keezer to put in my outdoor bar and I'm chasing some expert assistance. I am aware that a collar on your keezer may be simpler, but that will raise the height of the freezer and it won't fit under my bar where I would like to put the keezer, so I have settled on a coffin keezer.

This is the bar I want to put the keezer under.





I am looking at the Hisense 205L HR6CF206 which will fit under the bench and stick out by about 90mm. 

I will obviously need to roll the keezer out form under the bar to open the lid and change the kegs over, I am looking for advice on how to connect the keezer to the coffin (which I plan to install on the bar top).
I need to find a way which will allow for the beer lines to pass through the bar and into the coffin in a sealed unit so the beer lines remain cool and I don't just pour head. But it will need to be flexible to allow for me to move the keezer out from under the bar.

I was thinking of using something like aluminium foil flexible duct around the beer lines; however, I am not sure how well that would be insulated.

Any suggestions or recommendations would be excellent.


----------



## Drewgong (1/11/19)

I dont see any way of doing this that wont be a real pain in the ass. I would cut out a section of the bar as wide as the keezer then raise the height of the keezer by a collar or building a skid under it so it is flush with the height of the bar. The section you cut out you could glue to the top of the keezer. Done right you will just have two neat seams


----------



## Gilbo (4/11/19)

Drewgong said:


> I dont see any way of doing this that wont be a real pain in the ass. I would cut out a section of the bar as wide as the keezer then raise the height of the keezer by a collar or building a skid under it so it is flush with the height of the bar. The section you cut out you could glue to the top of the keezer. Done right you will just have two neat seams



Cutting the bar was my last resort, but I think it is my only real option. I think that using castors will get me the height I need. Fingers crossed I can get it sorted so that there are just the two neat seams. Time will tell.


----------



## Abird89 (24/11/19)

Gilbo said:


> Cutting the bar was my last resort, but I think it is my only real option. I think that using castors will get me the height I need. Fingers crossed I can get it sorted so that there are just the two neat seams. Time will tell.



my first thought are you’d have to cut the bar so keezer slides in and out.
The insulating tape is ok, but you’d want to get some foam around the lines and then the insulation tape Id say. But that still doesn’t give the option of circulating air into coffin..


----------



## Neil Buttriss (24/11/19)

Only thing I could see is to have joiners somewhere along your beer lines that you could disconnect when the need to move the bar out, John Guest or similar, For the line cooling I think that A/C wrapping or those foam things for swimming pools could possibly work. Would a Kegerator fit under then just mount the Taps on top of the bar?


----------

